

What Makes A Great Startup Employee? - akarambir
http://www.pluggd.in/what-makes-a-great-startup-employee-297/

======
rkord
Loved the quote "“You Are Replaceable If What You Do Is Replicable”

~~~
xnerdr
It's a nice quote, but is it necessarily true?

